# HGVC Orlando - which is better?



## jscboston (Oct 21, 2008)

I am a brand new HGVC owner and am planning to visit Orlando in April.  I have read the TUG reviews of the Sea World and I-Drive properties.  Seems like the I-Drive property is a little newer/nicer and has a little better location, but parking is a real problem.  We won't be visiting Sea World, so the location on-site there is not a plus for us.  

If anyone has strongly-held opinions on which property is better I would love to hear them.

Thanks.


----------



## AwayWeGo (Oct 21, 2008)

*H. G. V. C. Sea World Is Outstanding.*

We haven't (yet) stayed at HGVC International Drive, so we have no basis for comparison. 

HGVC Sea World was outstanding when we stayed there in a spacious & luxurious 3BR unit on RCI exchange.  

Full details of our HGVC Sea World vacation are in the TUG _Resort Reviews_ section. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## tortoladan (Oct 21, 2008)

jscboston said:


> I am a brand new HGVC owner and am planning to visit Orlando in April.  I have read the TUG reviews of the Sea World and I-Drive properties.  Seems like the I-Drive property is a little newer/nicer and has a little better location, but parking is a real problem.  We won't be visiting Sea World, so the location on-site there is not a plus for us.
> 
> If anyone has strongly-held opinions on which property is better I would love to hear them.
> 
> Thanks.



We've stayed at each exactly once.

I don't have a strong opinion on which is better, as they both have pluses/minuses and honestly, I don't think there's a huge difference.  Here are some minor points that I recall regarding SeaWorld (SW) vs. International Drive (TUSC):

- TUSC is a bit newer and perhaps has a slightly more formal feel; *but*, in terms of which will give you a "newer/nicer" room, it probably depends more heavily on the refurbish schedule.  Some SW buildings were recently refurbished as I understand it.

- TUSC is arranged in more of a circle vs. SW's line arrangement of buildings...  you're more likely to be able to walk to the main pool area from TUSC's farther-out buildings than from SW's (though phoning for a ride at SW is pretty responsive)

- SW has a better kid's playground and a couple of things that TUSC doesn't (billiard table and ping-pong out by the pool; tennis courts)

- SW has a casual restaurant so you can have dinner by the pool; TUSC only has a deli.

- SW's "provisioning" market is a bit bigger

- TUSC has a Publix supermarket directly across the street; SW is a bit more of a drive (but really only a couple minutes, still quite close)

- Mini movie theater at SW; not sure if TUSC has one.

- Parking leaves a bit to be desired at both spots, but I agree that at TUSC, you have less of a chance of getting a space right in front of your building.

There are lots of people here who can add to and correct what I've started here!

Best,
-dan


----------



## DG001 (Oct 21, 2008)

I have stayed at both - and really for me the difference comes down to who you are traveling with. I have a young toddler, so I prefer SW. If you have older kids, or just adults, I would say Tuscany hands down.

- the SW pool area is better/bigger in my opinion
- furnishings in Tuscany is newer and has a way more "upscale" feel, even compared to redone units in SW (not really a good thing when toddler bangs spoon on glass top table!)
- you can watch the Seaworld fireworks from some units in SW (a big plus for me since baby is asleep by then)

I think SW tends to have more availability since its bigger - Tuscany fills up faster. I don't think you can go wrong either way.


----------



## mommylo (Oct 21, 2008)

I just came back from TUSC for my first time stay and I was surprised to find out it is right beside (I mean right attached because our hotel key opens a gate that goes into the entrance!) the Premium Outlet Mall.  Staff is very very friendly there.  I find them to be even better than Disney (stayed at Wilderness Lodge).  when we were there, they were offering free shuttles to all the parks.
We will be trying out the Sea World location for our Christmas stay.


----------



## Zac495 (Oct 22, 2008)

I loved TUSC. I haven't stayed at SW. They were very, very nice there. Do be aware there is construction, so some of the rooms in some of the buildings face that construction. That was my only complaint.


----------



## jscboston (Oct 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the good feedback.


----------



## anneww (Oct 25, 2008)

We have only stayed at the HGVC International Drive, and we loved it.  The pool area is really nice with the large bar and grill, and they had massages
available poolside on certain days.  Also, there is a large shaded area by the pool.  As was previously mentioned, the outlets, grocery store and restaurants are so close by which is really convenient.  The staff here was great too!  When we stayed there, only four buildings were completed, and
parking was a problem a few nights when we came back from the parks.
We did visit the HGVC at Sea World one afternoon because the I-Drive
location did not have tennis courts (not sure if they have them now, but they were not on the plans).  We spent the afternoon there playing tennis, and the resort was also very nice.  The pool area is also very nice there!
We have stayed at four different Hilton timeshare resorts over the past few years and have enjoyed every one.  There is an area here on TUG where you can read alot of reviews.  It's always helpful.  Good luck....They are both nice resorts.


----------



## TerriJ (Oct 26, 2008)

We are headed to I drive next week, if anyone has any questions.  I've stayed there before and really liked it.


----------



## kjsgrammy (Oct 26, 2008)

We are at SeaWorld right now, so if you have any questions I'll try and get you an answer.  We are in Building 3, very close to main pool.  Sixth floor, 3 bed/3 bath lockout unit.  The unit itself is somewhat run down in my opinion - can tell the unit has been "abused" somewhat by people who have stayed here.  Nothing major, just cosmetic type things (tiles broken or chipped, door on dishwasher has a metal strip that was sticking out which we pushed back in, burners on electric stove aren't level so have to be very careful when cooking that pans don't slide off burner).  Oh, and the strangest thing that happened, the grandkids wanted to try out the whirlpool tub in the master suite and when we turned on the jets, water shot clear to the ceiling from the back jets and got all over everything.  Never knew jets in a whirlpool tub could be so powerful!  Needless to say, told the grandkids that we wouldn't be turning on the jets any longer during our stay.

The main pool is wonderful.  It's a quick drive to Universal Studios.  There's a Super Walmart very close by for getting groceries.

Staff are very friendly.


----------



## Rich88 (Nov 5, 2008)

Four adults and two 4-yr olds stayed in a 3-bed unit at TUSC a few weeks ago. We were in bldg. 7, which is near the outlet mall. The outlet mall is undergoing expansion, so construction noise was a small annoyance in early morning hours but never enough to awaken the Disney-exhausted kiddoes. 

There are many scheduled activities at the resort, including supervised water activities for the kids. The deli doubles as a gift/necessities shop and also serves breakfast. In my view it is way undersized for the resort's size. And of course, it is pricey.

Rooms were nicely decorated and comfortable. The management was very responsive, from more towels to my complaint to the resort mgr abt the business center. (The resort manager is very visible and accessible.) All staff I encountered were friendly and helpful. 

Shopping for anything couldn't be handier. Besides the outlet mall, a Publix grocery store is acros the street. It closes at 10 p.m. However, a 24-hr Walgreen's is on the corner and stocks an impressive amt of food basics (but no liquor products). 

Our home resort is Kingsland, but if buying in Orlando there's nothing abt our TUSC stay that would cause me to hesitate.


----------

